# Live blood worms living in my tank????!?!?



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was looking at my tank and I noticed little red worms (guessing they are blood worms) living in the gravel in my tank. I can see two up against the glass so im guessing there are quite a few. maybe they came in on the live plants? 

what i was wondering is if they are a hazard to my plants or fish and if they are how can i get rid of them. thanks


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

joevw007 said:


> I was looking at my tank and I noticed little red worms (guessing they are blood worms) living in the gravel in my tank. I can see two up against the glass so im guessing there are quite a few. maybe they came in on the live plants?
> 
> what i was wondering is if they are a hazard to my plants or fish and if they are how can i get rid of them. thanks


Does it look anything like this: planaria - Google Search?


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

no nothing like that. they look just like baby blood worms


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

so no one can tell me whether or not these are bad for my tank? google cant find anything for live blood worms in a freshwater tank.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you already have fish in the tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of fish do you have in the tank? I had gotten some once but the fish I had in the tank didn't eat blood worms. Shouldn't hurt anything but they can be vacumned out. Or hopefully you have some fish that will eat them.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

its a 55 gal with about 25 fish and yes my fish will eat blood worms but I just wanted to make sure they wont eat the roots of my live plants.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They shouldn't


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah bloodworms wont hurt the plants.The fish may root around for them though.Pretty cool,congrats to having a great live food!


----------

